# Top 3 loại kem chống nắng an toàn cho da nhạy cảm không chứa cồn



## vietmom (28/5/18)

*Với những bạn có làn da nhạy cảm, thường xuyên trên da có một lớp dầu do sự bài tiết trên cơ thể gây ra vào mùa hè nắng nóng, bạn hãy sắm ngay cho mình một trong 3 tuýp kem chống nắng ngay sau đây.*

Các loại kem chống nắng trên thị trường hiện nay thường hay bổ sung các thành phần hoá học để làm tăng khả năng bám dính và giúp cho da chống chọi tối đa với ánh nắng mặt trời, một số loại lại còn chứa thêm cả cồn trong đó, nếu như làn da nhạy cảm của chị em mà tiếp xúc trực tiếp với các thành phần kể trên thì mình xin đảm bảo rằng nó sẽ ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến sức khoả của bạn sau này. Vì vậy, ngày hôm nay chúng tôi xin được gửi đến chị em bộ 3 sản phẩm kem chống nắng an toàn cho da nhạy cảm không chứa cồn gây hại.

*1. Kem chống nắng Sunplay skin Aqua CLEAR WHITE SPF50+ PA++++*
Giá tham khảo: 88.000 vnđ

_

_
_Kem chống nắng Sunplay skin Aqua CLEAR WHITE SPF50+ PA++++ chất kem mịn thẩm thấu nhanh, bổ sung các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho da, bảo vệ và chăm sóc da suốt nhiều giờ liền_​
Dòng sản phẩm này có chất kem dạng sữa với khả năng thẩm thấu nhanh đem lại cảm giác nhẹ nhàng và dễ chịu hơn với người sử dụng. Khi sử dụng, bạn sẽ cảm nhận làn da như được dưỡng ẩm, trở nên mịn màng, mềm mượt hơn. Ngoài ra, thay vì chứa cồn, loại kem chống nắng kiềm dầu này có chứa silicon, một chất sẽ giúp da trở nên khô thoáng, không gây bí. Tuy nhiên, trước khi mua sản phẩm, bạn nên chắc chắn rằng làn da không bị kích ứng với thành phần silicon nhé các nàng.

*2. Kem chống nắng dưỡng ẩm Innisfree Daily UV Protection Cream Mild SPF35 PA+++*
Giá tham khảo: 135.000 vnđ

_

_
_Kem chống nắng dưỡng ẩm Innisfree Daily UV Protection Cream Mild SPF35 PA+++ với tinh chất chống nắng từ hoa hướng dương giúp bảo vệ và chăm sóc làn da hiệu quả từ sâu bên trong_​
Nếu bạn sở hữu một làn da nhạy cảm thì kem chống nắng vật lý Innisfree Daily UV Protection Cream No Sebum SPF35 PA+++ 50 ml là điều bạn đang tìm kiếm bao lâu nay đó. Hầu hết thành phần của sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên: dầu hạt hướng dương, trà xanh, rau máu… Ngoài ra, loại kem chống nắng này còn được cộp mác No Sebum, đồng nghĩa với khả năng kiềm dầu tuyệt vời. Sau khi thoa kem, màu da sẽ được nâng lên một tông, da sẽ trở nên mịn màng và mềm mượt. Lưu ý, sản phẩm chỉ thích hợp với da dầu hoặc da hỗn hợp thiên dầu thôi nhé các nàng.

*3. Kem chống nắng Neutrogena Sensitive Skin SPF 60*
Giá tham khảo: 199.000 vnđ

_

_
_Kem chống nắng Neutrogena Sensitive Skin SPF 60 chống nắng vượt trội không gây bết dính, phù hợp nhất đối với làn da nhạy cảm_​
Kem chống nắng Neutrogena Sensitive Skin Sunscreen SPF 60 khá được ưa chuộng trên thị trường, vì chất kem dễ thấm sâu vào da và không gây nhờn rít, đặc biệt phù hợp cho làn da nhạy cảm.

Loại kem chống nắng này được chiết xuất từ nguồn tự nhiên, giúp bảo vệ da khỏi UVA,  UVB hiệu quả tronh nhiều giờ liền. Hơn nữa, nó còn có một số công dụng rất tốt như: không gây dị ứng, không làm tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông, không chứa dầu, không chứa PABA

Phù hợp cho mọi loại da, đặc biệt là da nhạy cảm. Không bị trôi dưới nước, có tác dụng dưới nước trong khoảng 80 phút. Dòng Sensitive skin rất lành tính cho da, sản phẩm phù hợp với các bà bầu hoặc phụ nữ đang nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ

Thêm vào đó, kem chống nắng này còn được xây dựng với công nghệ tinh khiết Pure Screen tạo nên một kết hợp độc đáo cho kem chống nắng vật lý tự nhiên, nhằm cung cấp cho bạn sự bảo vệ kịp thời và ít gây dị ứng hay kích ứng lên da, không có mùi thơm, không chứa dầu và chống nước. Chính vì thế đây sẽ là lựa chọn hàng đầu của chị em có làn da nhạy cảm.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

